# Wifi problem - CM7



## a2fontaines (Sep 6, 2011)

hello,

I instaled CM7, everything works fine but I cannot go on the internet.

Wifi will connect, obtain IP adress, but then it seems there is no connection when using the browser.

I am connected to a WPA2 Personal - AES.

Anybody having the same problem ?

Aloys

PS : thanks again for Android port... it rocks !


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

a2fontaines said:


> hello,
> 
> I instaled CM7, everything works fine but I cannot go on the internet.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely seeing some flakiness in the wifi connections, but they do connect for me. 
I have two access points here in the home/office, and switching between them can cause some slowness in the settings app. I also see repeating scanning/disconnects when doing that. 
So far, cutting wifi off and back on (sometimes more than once) has solved that issue.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Try turning of AES.


----------



## mrshake (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm also having wifi issues.

In WebOS here at my desk, I get a good signal (not perfect) and it connects fine.

Boot into Android and it notes it as "out of range" on the same network.

Using WEP for this network.

Any Thoughts?


----------



## mrshake (Sep 23, 2011)

After turning Wifi on and off a number of times, it finally connected


----------



## nidlaX (Oct 13, 2011)

Refer to: http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=76&q=WiFi

This is a known issue.


----------



## isodden (Oct 14, 2011)

I am having exactly the same issue, except that my network is WPA2 Enterprise - AES.

Waiting for a fix.



a2fontaines said:


> hello,
> 
> I instaled CM7, everything works fine but I cannot go on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuffY (Oct 17, 2011)

a2fontaines said:


> hello,
> 
> I instaled CM7, everything works fine but I cannot go on the internet.
> 
> ...


Turned out to be my router settings that was making not just cm7 have slow wifi but also webos wifi was slow. I have a Lynksys WRT160N wireless router, i was getting less than 1m download speeds and i have a 70mb download so i knew something stank.I went into my router and set the wireless to bg-mixed and standard channel to auto with WPA2 AES security and now all my wirless is smoking fast, so anyone having slow wifi needs to check the router settings. Hope this helped.


----------

